# Разное > Камбуз >  Бараньи голяшки British-style

## Olkor

Надо:
6 голяшек от задних ног (от колена до середины кости вниз)
3 красных луковицы
горсть изюма
Куриный бульон 1000 мл.
Мармелад (джем) из трех цитрусовых - с горчиной.
Кетчуп
Соль
Перец
Вустерский соус
Эль
Розмарин
Чили - свежий на любителя.

Ноги посыпать солью, перцем и слегка обжарить на масле, с одной веточки розмарина сорвать листья и кинуть в сковородку секунд за 30 до снятия с огня.
В кастрюле или казане  (литров на 7-10) на оливковом масле обжарить 15 мин мелко порубленный лук, добавить соль, перец, вбросить горсть изюма, 3 десертные ложки мармелада, 1 столовую ложку кетчупа, 2 столовые ложки Вустера, 250-300 мл эля, кубов 50 куриного бульона. Покипятить минут 5. Вложить ноги с листками розмарина, добавить еще соли и перца, чили - если есть желание, залить бульон так, чтобы мясо утонуло, и кипятить 3 часа на медленном огне. По завершении готовки ноги аккуратно извлечь - мясо само слезать будет, но лучше его подать на костях. Весь жир осядет в подливе, так что рецепт не жирный но сытный. 1 нога - 1 порция.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Интересно, спасибо! Как раз казан из отпуска привез, надо будет попробовать ))
Только мне кажется за 15 минут лук не обжарится, а просто сгорит ;)

----------


## Olkor

Ой, ну что вы такое говорите... Не сгорит, не первый раз делал.  Маслица надо добавить оливкового, и все будет хорошо.

----------

